# Ez sand & new paint



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

We do a lot of patch work using 20, sometimes the paint retards the drying time of the hot mud. Making us wait twice as long till we can wet sand it. Seems most common with fresh paint. Does anyone have a solution to this? I've tried dry sanding it before patching, using usg accelerator. Dirty water to mix and the same result. Any ideas or solutions would be helpful


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Prime the area first? http://www.kilz.com/products/


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW I've seen 20 min take days to cure. It's a setting compound . 


I've had G/Cs call it the fast drying mud. That's when I point at the bag and ask them to show me where it says fast drying !!!:whistling2:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Heat gun. :thumbsup:
You can heat the area first before you apply your hot mud. Then you can hit it again after the mud is starting to set up.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

jantzenmoore said:


> We do a lot of patch work using 20, sometimes the paint retards the drying time of the hot mud. Making us wait twice as long till we can wet sand it. Seems most common with fresh paint. Does anyone have a solution to this? I've tried dry sanding it before patching, using usg accelerator. Dirty water to mix and the same result. Any ideas or solutions would be helpful


You have a great point its so annoying the compound time is up its hard as a rock in the bucket yet wet on the wall......how is this for wierd the other day i coated a rock texture wall with cornice cement 45 where it was thick on the wall it was dry and where is was thin over high spots was wet paint is retarted


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Heat gun. :thumbsup:
> You can heat the area first before you apply your hot mud. Then you can hit it again after the mud is starting to set up.



Charge twice as much when you use a heat gun.

Because now you have a reason.:yes:


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

I haven't tried heating the surface up first...I have tried dusting it with kilz no significant change. I'll try just bout anything. we usually result in blow drying it which I hate...


----------



## 🤡 drywall 🤡 (Feb 12, 2021)

We use 5 minute easy sand.....paint or no paint it dries pretty fast either way....👍


----------

